# Relaxing Ganja Songs



## James Philips (Oct 8, 2010)

I know there's alot of these type of posts but they always tend to be pretty bad, with agressive or boring songs in their lists. This one is devoted especially to the feel good mellow tunes directed at smoking the beautiful herb.

Mine...

ALOT of: Bone Thugs n Harmony - Buddah Lovaz, Weed song, Weedman, Smoking Buddah, Bud smokers.

Jah Cure & Stack$ - Flyin High

Snoop Dogg - Smokin Smokin Weed

Ben Harper - Burn One Down

Michael Franti & Spearhead - Ganja Babe

Ziggy Marley - One Good Spliff

Cookie The Herbalist feat. Cali P - Cyaan Stop

Bizzy Bone - Fried Day

Rick James - Mary Jane

Cypress Hill - Roll it up, Light it up, Smoke it up

Layzie Bone - For My Weed Heads

Anthony B - Smoke Weed Everyday

Method Man & Redman - How To Roll A Blunt

Collie Buddz feat. Roache - Sensimillia < check out all Coolie Buddz stuff if haven't heard already.

Marlon Asher - Ganja Farmer < All of you should already have this on your playlists! 

Coolie High - Smoking Weed

Jah Roots - Spliff & My Lady < you NEED to smoke a joint to this in a comfty place






Jah Roots - Good Highs

Jah Roots - Roll Up The Spliff

Laid Blak - My Eyes Are Red

Perfect - Big Fat Ganja Spliff < This guy does weird covers and changes lyrics to being about weed, but slightly funny

Ziggi - Blaze it




KEEP THEM COMING PEOPLE

Happy Smoking  x


----------



## keller420 (Oct 9, 2010)

i got five on it by luniz
im so gone by lil flip
and how to roll a blunt was just redman lol


----------



## Blutigeroo (Oct 10, 2010)

You cant go past Cypress Hills - Hits From The Bong


----------



## dodiparazitu (Mar 23, 2011)

ziggi blaze it is the best song


----------



## tafbang (Mar 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;mYQHqLuWuig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig[/video]


nvm, I guess you already listed this song


----------



## Andrew Melo (Mar 23, 2011)

I've never been a big fan of hip hop or reggae until I smoked pot and it almost seemed to make more sense to me, lol. Like the relationship of the groove to the vocals and just the vibe of it; it felt like enlightenment. But besides that, I find a lot of bass heavy songs are great when stoned.


----------



## speshh (Mar 23, 2011)

redman ft snoop dogg and nate dogg - merry jane


----------



## tafbang (Mar 24, 2011)

Andrew Melo said:


> I've never been a big fan of hip hop or reggae until I smoked pot and it almost seemed to make more sense to me, lol. Like the relationship of the groove to the vocals and just the vibe of it; it felt like enlightenment. But besides that, I find a lot of bass heavy songs are great when stoned.



Wait till you try some shrooms or dxm or lsd or ecstacy or Codeine. then you'll understand lil wayne and the beatles


----------



## Liom Fein (Mar 24, 2011)

This is ridiculous, a forum full of stoners and you're all listening to this mindless rap crap? Half the damn lyrics don't make sense they just put things together because they rhyme. Try listening to music when you're stoned, trust me if you just sit back and listen, you'll enjoy it. Appreciate the skill and natural talent that it takes to make real music. I mean these rap "artists" (or modern musicians in general) use auto-tone to make it sound like they're singing, they usually don't write their own lyrics, they don't feature anyone actually playing an instrument. I mean it's a joke; these people are sitting in Hollywood raking in millions of dollars and laughing at you for buying into their corporate scheme. Any real stoner's list of relaxing ganja music _has_ to include at least:

The Doors- When the Music's Over, Soft Parade, and Not to Touch the Earth
Pink Floyd- Echoes, San Tropez, One of These Days, and Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun
Led Zeppelin- Dazed and Confused, In the Light, No Quarter and The Ocean
Cream- Tales of Brave Ulysses
Black Sabbath- Planet Caravan
Allman Brothers- Whipping Post, Trouble No More, Drunken Hearted Boy (All from the Fillmore Concerts Live)

But, I could go on for hours... Anyway, I think we can all agree; there's nothing better than relaxing and listening to some great music with a _big fat joint_!


----------



## tafbang (Mar 25, 2011)

Liom Fein said:


> This is ridiculous, a forum full of stoners and you're all listening to this mindless rap crap? Half the damn lyrics don't make sense they just put things together because they rhyme. Try listening to music when you're stoned, trust me if you just sit back and listen, you'll enjoy it. Appreciate the skill and natural talent that it takes to make real music. I mean these rap "artists" (or modern musicians in general) use auto-tone to make it sound like they're singing, they usually don't write their own lyrics, they don't feature anyone actually playing an instrument. I mean it's a joke; these people are sitting in Hollywood raking in millions of dollars and laughing at you for buying into their corporate scheme. Any real stoner's list of relaxing ganja music _has_ to include at least:
> 
> The Doors- When the Music's Over, Soft Parade, and Not to Touch the Earth
> Pink Floyd- Echoes, San Tropez, One of These Days, and Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun
> ...



That was a mindless Post


----------



## puffenuff (Mar 25, 2011)

Midnight toker - steve miller band
Purple haze - hendrix
Hotel california - the eagles

Just a few of my favorite songs to toke to


----------



## puffenuff (Mar 25, 2011)

For rap, chronic by eligh might be my favorite relaxing weed song


----------



## esc420211 (Mar 25, 2011)

cypress hill is dope so is all that classic rocc but nothin beats kid cudi


----------



## VER D (Mar 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;zDB6bop9zAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDB6bop9zAQ&feature=related[/video]
can get more relaxing than this


----------



## jerrycarroll96 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks, I love listening this kind of music. Relaxation music is my best way to relieve my stressed. I read on some websites about relaxation music and they say that this is great treatment to relieve a stressed. Click here if you want to learn more about it.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 8, 2012)

Damn, all of these kewl jams and noone included Afro Man and Dr. Hook( freakers ball ).........?

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Silicity (Dec 8, 2012)

wheres the marley? im not posting shit til we get clear of all this music that doesnt even compare to some good ol marley.


----------



## MyMaineMan (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;it3g4mMsU-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it3g4mMsU-k[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2012)

You gotta love Fats!

[video=youtube;Lm-L9uMxzQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm-L9uMxzQA[/video]


----------



## VILLAIN (Dec 16, 2012)

Pink Floyd- Hey You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af6Qf0Zpdi4


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 16, 2012)

Jah Thomas - Marijuana Marijuana
Bob Marley - Easy Skankin
Bob Marley - Kaya
Peter Tosh - Oh Bumbo Klatt


----------



## lacesoutd (Dec 19, 2012)

Liom Fein said:


> This is ridiculous, a forum full of stoners and you're all listening to this mindless rap crap? Half the damn lyrics don't make sense they just put things together because they rhyme. Try listening to music when you're stoned, trust me if you just sit back and listen, you'll enjoy it. Appreciate the skill and natural talent that it takes to make real music. I mean these rap "artists" (or modern musicians in general) use auto-tone to make it sound like they're singing, they usually don't write their own lyrics, they don't feature anyone actually playing an instrument. I mean it's a joke; these people are sitting in Hollywood raking in millions of dollars and laughing at you for buying into their corporate scheme. Any real stoner's list of relaxing ganja music _has_ to include at least:
> 
> The Doors- When the Music's Over, Soft Parade, and Not to Touch the Earth
> Pink Floyd- Echoes, San Tropez, One of These Days, and Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun
> ...


\
totally agree with Pink Floyd...you guys really wanna chill?

develop the ability to listen to RADIOHEAD


----------



## sully (Dec 19, 2012)

so many...

the roots

a tribe called quest's first album
Reign in Blood - Slayer


----------



## Shroomhead420 (Dec 21, 2012)

I didn't look at all the posts but I can't believe nobody has said the Kottonmouth Kings. Anyways Some of my favorite songs from the kottonmouth kings are proud to be a stoner,plant a seed,my garden,reefer madness,stay stoned,ganja daze,freeworld,high hopes and one day. Stoners Anthem by Snoop dogg and Pass the marijuana by mystic roots. I have a playlist on YouTube that I might post tomorrow.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF466525F8948C271&feature=mh_lolz
theres my playlist. I have to add more songs though


----------



## AlienDNA (Dec 27, 2012)

Rebelution - So high (Yeti Beats mix)
Sister Nany - Bam bam
Ziggy Marley - Tomorrow People
Ijahman Levi - I fell in love

Just a few of many songs i have in mind.


----------

